# GT: Game 53 vs Hawks 2/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(25-27) @ 
Atlanta Hawks(20-31)

WHEN: Wednesday, February 14 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles , CAc
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; AM 710
Previous Meeting: Hawks Won 86-74



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Doug Christie | James Singleton

Hawks Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Royal Ivey | Joe Johnson | Josh Smith | Marvin Williams | Lorenzen Wright

 Key Reserves







|







|








Salim Stoudamire | Josh Childress | Shelden Williams

Q's Quote:
"Happy Valentines Day To All. I wonder if Clippers make a trade again on Valentines"


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 94-79
Q's Prediction Record: 30-21
ClipperNation Predictions: 8 Say Clippers Win, 2 Say they lose.

ESPN Preview



The Los Angeles Clippers are finally putting an ugly road trip behind them. It would help if Elton Brand's injury didn't linger, either.

The Clippers (25-27), playing their first home game this month, may again be without their star forward when they conclude their season series with the Atlanta Hawks (20-31) on Wednesday night.

Brand (back spasms) was a late scratch for Los Angeles in a 92-74 loss to Detroit on Monday in the finale of the team's 2-5 trip. It matched the Clippers' lowest-scoring game of the season, set in an 86-74 defeat at Atlanta on Jan. 6.

Brand, who had started all of Los Angeles' games this season, is listed as day-to-day.

"That means that other guys need to pick up the slack, but some guys aren't used to that," Clippers guard Cuttino Mobley said.

Click to expand...



*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sucks that Brand might miss the game but it must be nice for the Clippers to be back home. The Hawks are one of those teams who are out playing for fun which can be dangerous. If the Clippers can't win this one it won't be good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand could sit again over back issues



> Back spasms might prompt Elton Brand to sit out his second consecutive game tonight against the Atlanta Hawks.





> Team trainer Jasen Powell continued to work with Brand on Tuesday and might recommend that Brand rest again tonight even if his condition has improved.





> "It's nothing major, but I'm not sure about Atlanta," Brand said. "I'm trying to get back for that one."


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

time to see what this team is made of...should be quite entertaining. mmm perhaps not


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think we'll take this one even without brand...call me an optimist...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> i think we'll take this one even without brand...call me an optimist...


I sure hope so. The Clippers need a win if they want to stay in the playoff race, they need many wins....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

That was the worst final 30 seconds of a quarter I've ever seen.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

maggette looking very poor.
kaman looking decent.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mobley the only shooter right now.
He is on fire from the three point line. he has 17 of the clippers 34 points!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

corey maggette playing like a retard more than ever. someone please tell this idiot the superstar status does not pass down to him once elton brand gets injured

cat is incredible right now


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> corey maggette playing more like a retard more than ever.


I didn't want to be so blunt, but you're right.

Bad news as Mobley has a groin injury.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

4 point play for Cat!
It's been four years since the last one for the clips.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT for 3!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Claxton misses, Childress gets it and gets stripped.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Kaman fouls Zaza.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zaza makes 1 out of 2.

Cassell air balls it, shot clock violation.

Zaza misses a 360.

Mobley to Kaman for the layup.

JJ drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley posts up, scores, and gets fouled!

Mobley makes the FT.

Kaman blocks Childress, ball out on Kaman.

Zaza misses a turn around.

Carry over by Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JJ gets fouled on a jumper.

JJ makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley drives and scores!

JJ drives and scores quickly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley travels.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 11.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zaza posts up and gets fouled on the shot.

Zaza makes both FT's.

Kaman with the dunk!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zaza misses a jumper.

Ross to Kaman for the easy layup.

Kaman with the monster block but the ball goes out on Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Williams hits a catch and shoot.

Mobley posts up and scores!

Claxton misses a jumper.

Mobley misses a tough shot and time expires.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 75
Hawks 62

Mobley is doing some nice damage and Kaman had a very nice quarter as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette picks up a quick loose ball foul, non-shooting.

JJ drives and misses.

Mobley to Livingston for the bank shot!

Someone misseses Wright tips it in.

Aaron Williams bobbles the ball to Singleton who gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton makes both FT's.

JJ drives, scores, and gets fouled.

JJ misses the FT.

TT gets blocked.

JJ misses a 3.

Offensive foul on Mobley??/????


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Childress drives and gets fouled.

Childress makes both FT's.

Mobley misses a tough shot.

SINGLETON WITH THE MONSTER BLOCK.

Maggette gets stripped, but still Clipper ball but Maggette gets the T.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

didn't look like he got fouled at all


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Salim makes the T FT.

Maggette posts up and gets fouled on the shot.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Smith drives and scores on the layup.

Livingston posts up and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Smith gets fouled on the layup.

Smith makes both FT's.

TT misses the 3.

Kaman picks up the loose ball foul, in the penalty already.

Smith makes 1 out of 2 but Hawks get it and misses a 3.

TT misses a 3...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JJ misses but Zaza tips it in.

Maggette drives and scores, nice.

Zaza gets stripped.

TT misses a 3.

Maggette gets the loose ball foul.....;.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

JJ makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses but TT gets it and gives it to Kaman for the easy dunk! Nice hustle TT.

Childress hits a 3.

Maggette drives and gets blocked.

Smith drives and gets fouled.....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

the lead is in danger


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Smith makes both FT's.

Kaman posts up and scores!!

JJ misses but Zaza tips it in.

Kaman gets fouled, Hawks in penalty.

Kaman misses both FT's...

Smith drives, scorses, and gets fouelds[adsff
[dsasfe
[idsfjopszdfkjdkdfs


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> the lead is in danger


Now the lead is gone :'(


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

i'm just laughing at this one


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

so pathetic


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Only the Clippers could waste 20 points from Kaman and 31 from Mobley.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

WTF was Magette trying to do?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

in a season of terrible losses this is close to the worst


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, any of the Maggette groupies still think he's worth keeping around? The man has as much basketball knowledge as Darius Miles does, sorry but he is crap except for gettign to the line. He is a HORRIBLE role player and that's what we need him to be, which is why he's getting benched. He isn't playing his own ****ing role.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

^ This loss is not Maggette's fault. Yes it was a bad shot at the end of the game but it wasn't a well designed play by Dumbleavy. You also failed to mention when Kamen took an even worse shot with 11 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

uke:
uke:
uke:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> ^ This loss is not Maggette's fault. Yes it was a bad shot at the end of the game but it wasn't a well designed play by Dumbleavy. You also failed to mention when Kamen took an even worse shot with 11 seconds left.


Kaman's shot was not worse by any means and Kaman got the rebounded and put it up, Maggette never went up for a shot really, he tried to draw a damn foul. Is Maggette a good player? Yes, but is a he an idiot when it comes to the game? YES. Kaman actually did something tonight 20/13 with 6 blocks and ONE turnover while Maggette gave a whopping 5 points on 10 shot attempts. That's .5 points per shot. Add to that he had 3 turnovers in less time then Shaggy. Maggette thinks he is an all-star/superstar when he is nothing more then a role player and needs to accept it. All the Clippers need him to do is drive to the line, draw some fouls and get points from the line, not jack up shots and turn the ball over multiple times daily. Please trade him already for someone, Mike Miller would be great as he will understand his role, something Maggette won't.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Kaman's shot was not worse by any means and Kaman got the rebounded and put it up, Maggette never went up for a shot really, he tried to draw a damn foul. Is Maggette a good player? Yes, but is a he an idiot when it comes to the game? YES. Kaman actually did something tonight 20/13 with 6 blocks and ONE turnover while Maggette gave a whopping 5 points on 10 shot attempts. That's .5 points per shot. Add to that he had 3 turnovers in less time then Shaggy. Maggette thinks he is an all-star/superstar when he is nothing more then a role player and needs to accept it. All the Clippers need him to do is drive to the line, draw some fouls and get points from the line, not jack up shots and turn the ball over multiple times daily. Please trade him already for someone, Mike Miller would be great as he will understand his role, something Maggette won't.


Maggette had no choice, he had to shoot that shot because the Hawks had everyone covered plus he was guarded very well on the last shot, which changed his shot. 

Kaman got the rebound with *11 seconds* left on the clock and shot a fade away jump shot like he was Jordan or something. _That_ was stupid. 

I agree with you that Maggette isn't the smartest player and that Kaman had a very good game but Kaman is easily the idiot on the team. He constantly will fake himself out on his own post moves, he'll spin the wrong way right back to the defender when he would have had an easy dunk if he knew what he was doing. For every good game Kaman has, Maggette has 5 good games, which is pretty amazing when the sysyem is suited more for Kaman than it is for Maggette, who would be much better on an uptempo team. Kaman is basically in the best situation that he could be in this league because Dumbleavy runs his offensive through the post and is the only one who thinks he is so good that he is untouchable.

With all that said, the Clippers didn't lose b/c of Maggette's falied attempt or Kaman's shot with 11 seconds left, they lost because they gave up a 15 point lead, blame goes to everyone on this one.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

loss to that Hawks....im surprised the Celtics did not snap their losing streak against us....
and probably any other team could have won with the point input Mobley and Kaman had....****

DAMNIT


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I missed the end of the game...but oh well. I was wondering why mobley kept grabbing his crotch in the 3rd quarter...strained groin..why was he left in the game, who knows.

People blaming the loss on maggette....much blame does go t ohis terrible play, but i say the difference was cassell and him just being a little off so much...hes our superstar suppoesdly and didnt get it.

Saw some flashes from livingston tonight....but on one, williams turned it over, and the other one, maggette screwed it up.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I missed the end of the game...but oh well. I was wondering why mobley kept grabbing his crotch in the 3rd quarter...strained groin..why was he left in the game, who knows.
> 
> People blaming the loss on maggette....much blame does go t ohis terrible play, but i say the difference was cassell and him just being a little off so much...hes our superstar suppoesdly and didnt get it.
> 
> *Saw some flashes from livingston tonight....but on one, williams turned it over, and the other one, maggette screwed it up*.


Yeah how many fast breaks did the Clippers screw up tonight and since Dumbleavy has been here? It seems like they don't even know how to fill the lanes on the wings on the fast break, everyone is on one side of the court or running too close to each other. Does Dumbleavy even teach them how to execute a fast break? They can find a way to **** up a 3 on 1 like no one else.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

wasnt as bad as josh smith's missed dunk though


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

FOr those keeping score, kaman's block total tonight was the same amount that chris wilcox had from 12/15 - 1/31, a span of a month and a half, and 23 games. I relaly dont understand that at all. IMO, blocking takes 2 things...1 good athletisicm to get up, and 2. good anticipation timing. No one ever questioned wilcox athletiscm, while kaman is considered by many to be unathletic. Also, kaman, with ADD is said to have brain farts (i personally dont think as much as advertised, but stil...), so how does he always block so many shots? Wilcox never was accused of having problems with brain farts on timing, was he? 

IMO, wilcox should be a much better blocker than kaman, on ANY team...let alone the team where he is pretty much the only decent PF/C.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

man it's gettin' pretty ugly. don't look now but the hornets are sneakin up on us fast.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

wow...nice...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Maggette had no choice, he had to shoot that shot because the Hawks had everyone covered plus he was guarded very well on the last shot, which changed his shot.
> 
> Kaman got the rebound with *11 seconds* left on the clock and shot a fade away jump shot like he was Jordan or something. _That_ was stupid.


Maggette got blocked by the same guy, what, 3 times? Made it to the free throw line once. the problem is when it's not working, he keeps trying to make it work.

Other than mobley the clippers have just been shooting terribly over the last week or two. Dunleavy is supposedly a defensive specialist, but it's pretty clear you can't win without offense.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nba...i love this game...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Maggette got blocked by the same guy, what, 3 times? Made it to the free throw line once. the problem is when it's not working, he keeps trying to make it work.
> 
> Other than mobley the clippers have just been shooting terribly over the last week or two. Dunleavy is supposedly a defensive specialist, but it's pretty clear you can't win without offense.



Maggette always does that....thats why he turns it over so much cuz he insists on trying to get to the ******* line and when it doesnt work he keeps trying and just bounces the ball of his foot, or a charge...DAMNIT ...but i think he realizes he is not a very good shooter so thats all he can do.....
but damn ...he can use his athleticism to swerve and get a damn layup


----------

